# Patch up rust...



## theor23 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I have a 99 Altima GXE with rust on the driver side fender. I found a pretty decent price, however would it be better just to patch? If I were to find a fender, a paint job would be needed. Throw some thoughts at me.


----------



## theor23 (Apr 14, 2011)

If I was smarter, I would have. The rust has really started chipping away, it wouldn't be something I could sand but fill in. Is there a product that can do that?


----------

